# do you remember Mountain Man Marinade ?



## georgeb (Sep 17, 2008)

I have been trying to duplicate Mountain Man Marinate that I bought at Gold Coast Outfitters many years ago and have struck out to many times.

Does anyone have a recipe that is close to the Mountain Man Marinate that I used to use on venison and my wife loved. I need to come up with something that she loves for this Thanksgiving as I have Venison tenders that I would like to cook instead of turkey for her and I. I am hoping that if I do something different she will not miss the family and the turkey dinner that goes with it that is not going to happen this year. I have scallops for the backup meal if needed, but would prefer to cook venison.


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

georgeb said:


> I have been trying to duplicate Mountain Man Marinate that I bought at Gold Coast Outfitters many years ago and have struck out to many times.
> 
> Does anyone have a recipe that is close to the Mountain Man Marinate that I used to use on venison and my wife loved. I need to come up with something that she loves for this Thanksgiving as I have Venison tenders that I would like to cook instead of turkey for her and I. I am hoping that if I do something different she will not miss the family and the turkey dinner that goes with it that is not going to happen this year. I have scallops for the backup meal if needed, but would prefer to cook venison.


????
Mountain Man Marinate (dvo.com)


----------



## 1 Farm boy (Nov 2, 2021)

I remember it. I loved it. Can't find it. It was the best of the best. Good luck to you. I still have an old empty bottle. No web site. 😢


----------

